# Spruce Goose



## yxguy (Aug 22, 2013)

I had a chance to visit the Evergreen Aviation and Space Museum in Oregon. They are the ones who acquired the Spruce Goose. Here are the photos I took:

H-4 Hercules "Spruce Goose" | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Paul


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 22, 2013)

I knew it was big but when you put it beside other aircraft, wow!! Thanks for sharing.

Geo


----------



## stona (Aug 22, 2013)

It's bl**dy huge. Those are some nice photos. I saw this years ago when it was still at Long Beach, including a mannequin looking like Hughes in the cockpit. I wonder if he's still there!

That's the Queen Mary in the background for scale!







Cheers
Steve


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2013)

Fantastic photos, and that is one huge piece of kit! (I wouldn't like the job of cleaning it!).
OK, today we're growing accustomed to big aircraft, such as the Antonovs, but when the 'Goose' was first built, imagine the impact it must have had!
Very impressive indeed, thanks for posting the pics !
And Steve, that aerial shot really puts it into perspective - it's bl**dy humongous !!


----------



## stona (Aug 22, 2013)

Airframes said:


> And Steve, that aerial shot really puts it into perspective - it's bl**dy humongous !!



And, from memory the Hercules (Spruce Goose) has a wingspan about 10m longer than the An 225 !

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2013)

**** me gently !!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2013)

Damn, she is something else when in comes to size. Especially if you consider when she was built!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 22, 2013)

I saw the "Goose" in Long Beach and up close it is HUGE/ MASSIVE/ REALLY LARGE and all other adjectives you care to attach and what is even more mind-bending: made out of WOOD


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 22, 2013)

Excellent photos Yxguy! That thing's huge! And there's a Grumman Goose under the port wing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2013)

Still ranks as one of the largest aircraft in the world. 

I understand that Disney is, or was, using that hanger in Long Beach as a sound set for movies...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2013)

Airframes said:


> **** me gently !!



I'm tempted to give you a 10 day ban just to clear my eyballs from that post.  Woof.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 22, 2013)

Great pics. A beautiful aircraft for its size too.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2013)

One of my favorite graphics regarding aircraft scale is the one that still compares the H-4 to all the modern aircraft.

The current graphic includes the A380 but the older graphic had another aircraft instead, I can't remember what it was at the moment...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2013)

Now that I think about it, the older graphic may have had the C-5 Galaxy


----------



## yxguy (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for all the kind words, I'm glad everyone has enjoyed the Spruce Goose Here are the other photos of this wonderful museum, many warbirds here and all in pristine condition!

Paul

Evergreen Aviation and Space Museum - a set on Flickr


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 23, 2013)

Certainly an aircraft that private or public smoking was banned upon, even more so now I would think. She still "looks a petty smooth gal", if the 30ft woman was the single seat pilot..

I wonder, are her wings/tip floats supported to help prevent wood aging load bending? that's if the main wing spars are largely wooden composite multi layered and of a multi trussed configuration.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2013)

yxguy said:


> Here are the other photos of this wonderful museum, many warbirds here and all in pristine condition!
> 
> Paul
> 
> Evergreen Aviation and Space Museum - a set on Flickr



Good shots there!


----------

